# Xfce4 Login Bugged



## ~/.ac (Dec 10, 2017)

Firstly, hello everyone, I'm new around here.
So this weekend I had some spare time so I decided to try FreeBSD out. Install went smoothly. I installed xfce4 and xdm. Upon booting up, I get directed to the login screen after about a minute. Here is the problem though. I type in my user's name, password, the screen goes dark for 1-2 seconds, and just returns me to the login screen again. I also tried logging in as root, no luck.Help is very much appreciated. Forgive me if I posted in the wrong category or messed up somewhere, as said I am new around here.
-ac


----------



## ldgc (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello ~/.ac 

I hope this section of the handbook helps you:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-xdm.html


----------



## thebardian (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you have a video driver installed? What error/logs do you get from just typing "startx" on the console?


----------



## ~/.ac (Dec 10, 2017)

failed to set mtrr

error connecting to ConsoleKit

D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory

are the errors I could make out. Also, I did the stuff that is on that section of the handbook. No help.


----------



## ~/.ac (Dec 10, 2017)

Also, different problem now (did a complete reinstall in the time between posting the thread and my last reply) ; startx just starts, goes black, and exits out with the errors i stated above. Still trying to run xfce4.
-ac


----------



## thebardian (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you have:

dbus_enable="YES"

in /etc/rc.conf ?


----------



## ~/.ac (Dec 10, 2017)

I do now, still doesnt work. Also no, I didnt install a video driver. Can you please point me to a section of the Handbook that shows how to do it?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 10, 2017)

~/.ac said:


> I do now, still doesnt work. Also no, I didnt install a video driver. Can you point me to a section of the Handbook that shows how to do it?


Did you reboot or run `service dbus  start` after adding dbus_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf? Is the error message still the same?


----------



## ~/.ac (Dec 10, 2017)

I rebooted and then ran the command. It works now! Got booted into xfce. It is a bit blurry and it is in a low resolution, but nothing a little tweaking cant fix. Thank you all!


----------



## Minbari (Dec 10, 2017)

~/.ac said:


> I do now, still doesnt work. Also no, I didnt install a video driver. Can you please point me to a section of the Handbook that shows how to do it?


 After you install that you need to start the dbus service: service dbus start or to restart the computer, as for a display login manager I recommend lightdm


----------



## thebardian (Dec 10, 2017)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

You'll need to identify your hardware, install the proper video driver for it, and verify that Xorg is using it in order to get the best performance. Just pointing you in the right direction. Glad you're up and running now...


----------



## Minbari (Dec 10, 2017)

`pciconf -lv` should detect what hardware you have.


----------

